# Cinnamon Lake



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

My brother inlaw and I fished Cinnamon Lake today for 5 hours and caught 21 gills and 3 bass. All the gills were 8 inches and up to 9.5 inches as the bass were 14 to 16 inches. Had to keep jiggin the whole time to have them bite today. Ice was 12 to 14 inches which makes you a man drilling drilling all day .LOL. .......... Take Care.....................Rich


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

sounds like a good day!

didnt happen to see worm dunker out there dunking worms did ya????


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

Never met him yet but met his son 3 weeks ago...........Rich


----------



## SummersOff (Feb 11, 2007)

Nice job Rich. Sounds like the gills are getting a little bigger from last week. I went out monday with a few buddies. We only caught a dozen or so in two hours. 6 were keeper size, but we let them all go.


----------



## crappy (Jan 24, 2009)

RichsFishin said:


> My brother inlaw and I fished Cinnamon Lake today for 5 hours and caught 21 gills and 3 bass. All the gills were 8 inches and up to 9.5 inches as the bass were 14 to 16 inches. Had to keep jiggin the whole time to have them bite today. Ice was 12 to 14 inches which makes you a man drilling drilling all day .LOL. .......... Take Care.....................Rich


The name is Crappy and I'm new ice fishing, just looking for some good waters to check out. Where is Cinnamon Lake located if you don't mind me asking. Thank you, Crappy.


----------



## Chippewa (Oct 25, 2004)

crappy said:


> The name is Crappy and I'm new ice fishing, just looking for some good waters to check out. Where is Cinnamon Lake located if you don't mind me asking. Thank you, Crappy.


Crappy...... Cinnamon lake is a gated comunity with a lake in ashland county.. you have to live their or be with someone that lives their to fish it....


----------

